# 2021 Xpress X23 Lounge w/ Twin F150 Yamaha's!



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

*Boats Etc. - 281-471-6500 *

*Family owned and ran for over 26 years!

2021 Xpress X23 Bay Lounge
2021 Yamaha F150XB
2021 Yamaha LF150XB
2021 Back Track Xtreme Trailer Tandem

For Sale! $77,098.00 + TTL*​
*Finance-able!*

*FIRST ONE IN THE COUNTRY - PHOTO SHOOT BOAT*

*$534.85 per month w/ $7,700 Down W.A.C.*


Solid Charcoal Metallic Hull
6MM SeaDek Package w/ topographic
80# Minnkota Terrova Trolling motor w/ quick plug
MKA-51 Slide Bracket for Trolling Motor (Slides forward and back)
Xtreme Marsh Package
Twin 10" Atlas Hydraulic Jackplates
Wetsounds Bluetooth Stereo w/ 4 x Wetsounds Speakers
Xtreme Saltwater Trailer Package
Built in 2 Bank Charger
18" Aluminum Spare Tire and Mount
Upgraded Alum Mag 18" Wheel Package
RBG Interior Lighting Package w/ Dash Remote
75 Gallon Fuel Tank
Helix 9 GPS/FF


----------

